# enteric-coated peppermint oil!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

This is something new that I picked up from a nutrition store. It turns out it was made specifically for ibs. These are some of the questions and answers I found on the flier that got me to buy it. Q What is the special form of peppermint oil for the treatment of ibs? A An enteric-coated, peppermint oil, softgel capsule has been used succesfully in treating ibs. Enteric coating involves the capsule in a manner that will not allow the capsule to break down until after it has passed through the stomach and reaches the small intestine. Enteric coating is necessary, as menthol (the magor constitute of peppermint oil) and other volatile compounds in peppermint oil would cause relaxation of the sphincter separating the esophagus and the stomach. Without enteric coating, a significant amount of heartburn would be produced. Q How effective is enteric-coated peppermint oil? A Excellent, according to published clinical trials. In the most recent study, a total of 39 patients with ibs were given either a placebo or enteric-coated peppermint oil. After four weeks, significant improvements were noted in the group recieving the peppermint oil preparation. According to the overall clinical picture evaluated by a physician, 18 of the 19 patients (94.7%) improved on the peppermint preparation compared to 11 of 20 (55%) in the placebo. Q How does enteric-coated peppermint oil work? A It works by improving the rythmic contractions of the intestinal tract and relieving intestinal spasm. An additional benefit of peppermint oil is it's effectiveness against Candida albicians. This action is important in the ibs as an overgrowth of C. albicians may be an underlying factor, especially in cases that do not respond to dietary advice and for those who consume large amounts of sugar. Administration of nystatin (600,000 U/day, for 10 days), a drug which kills C. albicians, has been shown to produce dramatic clinical improvement in some cases. Q Are there side effects with enteric-coated peppermint oil? A At recommended dosages, enteric-coated peppermint oil is not associated with any significant adverse reactions. The major side effect noted at higher dosages is a temporary burning sensation upon defecation. If this symptom develops, simply reduce the dosage. So there it is. Oh, and did I mention--- it's all NATURAL!!! I bought it but I've yet to use it cause I'm not done with my prescription yet. If anyone knows any more on this or have tried it, please share. LOL Milly


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

Milly, I have not tried this before. I have read a lot about it in different postings though. The way you presented this is wonderful. Now I see where maybe I need this too. I am taking Caltrate 600 Plus and that is helping, but I still have some intestinal spasms. Guess where I am going in the morning?? Yes, back to the health food store!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

HI Milly,I have taken the peppermint oil and yes it did work for me but I took it with Modulon so I can't say that it really worked on it's own. Make sure you take it 30 min's befor you eat.


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Milly,this is a reallly dumb question so here goes... do you live in the United States??? I live in Kansas and can't FIND the darn things!!!! I Have been to three health food type stores here in town and can't find them. Do you have any advice about what I should ask for... or where I could get them??? Could you e-mail me any ideas?? Thanks!!!Jill


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

Hi JullAnn,The name that Peppermint Oil is sold under is 'Colpermin' (capsules) . Here in Canada we can buy it off the shelf at the drug store, although my Dr gave me an Rx for them so it would be covered under my drug plan. Check with your drugstore to see if they have it if they don't then ask the drugest if he/she can order some in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 1999)

Hi JillAnn, I would suggest going back to your health store and ask them for an ordering catalogue and then order it through the mail. You luck out cuz you've got internet access and I'm pretty positive you could find some way of getting it by looking it up on here. Let me know if these don't work and you are still having problems. Milly


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Regarding the statements about Candida, nobody has ever been diagnosed with such a condition as it relates to IBS. The statement about the sugar and Candida is unfounded. The statement regarding use of antifugals in treating IBS may also be made up, or anecdotal at best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 1999)

Milly thanks for that informationJill, I have checked Health food stores and could not find it either. I got a Vitamin Catalogue in the mail the other day that has it. It is from PURITAN'S PRIDE. the ENTERIC COATED SOFTGEL Are 100 FOR $28.50, but the special is buy one get one free.I was about to order the cheaper oil of pepermint until I saw Millie's post. So now know which to order. See coming here does pay. Phone 1-800-645-1030 or write Puritians Pride, 1233Montauk Highway, POBox 9001, Oakdale, N.Y. 11769-9001I have not tried this but am about to. Joyce in OH


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 1999)

Hey Flux, wherever you are, currently spending your wasted time wandering through this internet system pretending you are a doctor and know everything. I seen you have your own little deranged chat show set up, so my question to you is :::: Why do you still bother coming around this one. I can see, through other users questions that you've responded to, that you are obviously not wanted by anyone on here. Do yourself a favor and find something truely productive to do with your time----maybe go to college or something and get a real education, that way you won't have to be contradicting yourself all of the time. Sincerely, Milly and all other viewers who are currently fed up with you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 1999)

I DON'T KNOW IF THIS IS THE SAME STUFF I'VE USED. I USED ENTERIC COATED PEPPERMINT PILLS FROM ENZYMATIC THERAPY. I THOUGHT IT WAS GREAT WHEN I WAS USING IT BUT NOW THAT I'VE STOPPED TAKING IT I FEEL A LOT BETTER. IT WOULD GIVE ME HEART BURN AND WHEN I WOULD EAT I WOULD GET REALLY BAD CRAMPS. I WAS ONLY TAKING ONE PILL A DAY SO I REALLY COULDN'T CUT DOWN. I NOW TAKE PEPPERMINT ALTOIDS TO CALM MY STOMACH. PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW IT WORKS FOR YOU. MAYBE THE BRAND YOU BOUGHT IS A BETTER BRAND. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 1999)

I must say this--i enjoy Flux, on this and the other IBS boards---- he's not a warm fuzzy kind of guy,but that's okay. I don't agree with everything he says, but he does his homework and he is generally right on the money!------------------"Do not go gentle into that good night.."


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 1999)

Can somebody with IBS-D try this as well. I have constant rumbling and uneasiness in my stomach along with gas.Sunil


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 1999)

Hi all,I got my entertic coated peppermint oil today. Took one right away with a little water. Wasn't long and I was tasting the peppermint, so it didn't make it down to the small intestine. No specific directions came with mine. I see someone said take a half hour before you eat. Any other advice? I think these suckers could turn your insides on fire if not taken correctly.They make a good breath mint....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 1999)

I too have read good and bad things about colpermin(peppermint oil or pills) Judge yourself on rxmed.com/monographs/colper.html or yahoo colpermin


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 1999)

The dosage instructions on the leaflet in my box say - Adult Dose: 1 capsule 3 times a day. The dose may be increased to 2 capsules 3 times a day when discomfort is more severe. The capsules should be taken until symptoms are relieved, which would usually be within 1 to 2 weeks.The first time I took the Colpermin I was in trouble so took two tablets - next morning wondered what had hit me, thought my backside was breathing fire. I would suggest starting off on one tablet - who wants their symptoms relieved in 1-2 weeks, I can't think past the next hour!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 1999)

I have been following this thread with some interest .taking peppermint or any kind herb in its oil form like that can cause reactionsI garden alot of herbs and when I read dales post of the directions i was surprised they they would reccomend so much.Excess of any thing is not good and peppermint is best taken as a tea or an infusion.oil drops reccomended are no more 3 to five drops.and with most herbs they tend to be stronger and more potent in oil and dry form than in the fresh.(Remeber cooking rule add more of fresh herbs.You dont need as much in the dry form.) I am sorry i just thought of this.Try the tea or the infusions it will be good results and not as dramatic.caution :if you are sensitive to menthol(a main ingrediant in ammjority of skin care care products)moe than likly you would be sensitive on the inside.Love Pattee


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 1999)

Thanks for the advice, I see this is NOT for long term use, nor should one use to much. First caps. I took I belched peppermint. Second one I noticed nothing as ate and drank water with. But could taste peppermint in my mouth the next morning. Better than the ususal S----- taste I wake up with. Took 3 today about 30 mins before I ate each time. feel no results. If it is like everything else it will take 3 days to get thru me. Figuring that way, people in church Sun. A.M. may wonder where the Peppermint came is coming from.


----------

